# Schwacke Rechner für den PC



## blueman (29. Januar 2008)

*Schwacke Rechner für den PC*

Auf der Seite http://www.bfl-it-index.de/ unter PORTFOLIO DIREKT muss man die Komponenten des Computers eingeben und man erhält einen Wert, der den aktuellen Wert zeigen soll. 

Man muss für eine Berechnung auf Bearbeiten klicken und man erhält den Wert


----------



## klefreak (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schwacke Rechner für den PC*

hab meinen rechner eingegeben, der wäre mit TOWER NEU 1600 wert, aber mein tower is ja nit so neu, daher GEBRAUCHT--> 860, und jeden MONAT verliert man ca 100

(konnte nur 2gb Ram einstellen)

naja, ich behalte meinen Rechner lieber

lg klemens


----------



## Piy (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schwacke Rechner für den PC*

was isdas denn fürn schwachsinn... bei mir kommt raus 1.457,00  und ich hab ihn letzten august für ~1300 gekauft. 
und man kann nichma quad einstellen. und nich über 320gig... totaler dreck.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schwacke Rechner für den PC*

Bei meinem kommt knapp 150 raus, das ist mein Prozessor alleine schon wert


----------

